# CGA publishment - Dollar return on retirement investment strategy



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

The tables are on page 19 & 20 depicting the average dollar return. Very interesting...that being said I am not planning on changing my strategy.

Link: http://www.cga-canada.org/en-ca/ResearchReports/ca_rep_2011-11_planning_for_retirement.pdf


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

No offense to accountants, but this is why the CFA institute exists.

All I get from this is that 'everyone is different' therefore we should make a plan 'accounting' for our unique situation.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I flipped through it. I'm not really sure what value this adds.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I read it when it came out...the value-add is the evidence that "rules of thumb" need to be taken with a grain of salt. So "maximize your RRSP" may not be the best retirement savings strategy for every household.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I thought that was just bank propaganda to sell high fee MFs?


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> I read it when it came out...the value-add is the evidence that "rules of thumb" need to be taken with a grain of salt.


The interesting point here, and the report makes it also, is that education is extremely important. It brings up a point we discuss from time to time here about the wall most people put up when it comes to personal finances. People argue they don't have the time, or it's better to have an 'expert' do the planning.

I agree this is what the report brings, but it doesn't offer much to rest of us.


----------

